# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  une loi au parlement !!!! :D

## Hellgrine

*Initiative citoyenne européenne
comment en finir avec la vivisection*



_

Nous en avons tous marre de la torture infliger aux animaux de labo, voici enfin une VRAI ET BONNE solution
pour arrêter ce massacre :

ETABLIR UNE LOI AU NIVEAU DU PARLEMENT EUROPEEN !!!!!

STOP VIVISECTION est justement là pour ça 




_ Il faut partir du principe qu'un modèle génétique ne peut pas remplacer un autre modèle génétique. Un singe par exemple ne réagit pas de la même manière qu'un humain.

- des méthodes alternatives existent depuis des années et sont approuvées par les scientifiques (cultures de cellules, de tissus, dorganes, recours à des micro-organismes, biologie moléculaire, études de tissus post-mortem, simulations sur ordinateur, études statistiques et épidémiologiques sur les populations, recherche clinique sur patients volontaires, dissection virtuelle et même biopuce)

- les tests sur animaux ne sont pas aussi fiables, chaque année 20 000 personnes en France meurent des effets secondaires des médicaments pourtant testés sur animaux...Sans compter le coût énorme que la Sécurité Sociale doit assurer derrière. Protheses mammaires, mediator, pilule de 3ème génération etc...tout ça a été testé sur animaux et pourtant on se rend compte que c'est dangereux pour la santé humaine.

- des dizaines de millions d'animaux sont sacrifiés en Europe pour la Recherche médicale sans véritable preuve d'efficacité une fois le médicament mis sur le marché même s'il est approuvé par le Ministère de la Santé !

- les cosmétiques aussi sont testés sur animaux que ce soit l'ingrédient ou le produit fini. Il existe plusieurs labels qui attestent les produits non testés sur animaux comme celui de OneVoice par exemple. Preuve qu'on peut faire de bons cosmétiques sans tests sur animaux...




_Pour ce faire, il faut signer l'initiative citoyenne européenne : il ne s'agit pas d'une pétition (qui peut être signée plusieurs fois par une personne) mais d'une Initiative Citoyenne en conformité avec le règlement adopté par le Parlement européen et le Conseil de l'UE en 2011. Il vous sera donc demandé de vous identifier, pour l'authenticité de votre vote (comme un vote dans l'urne !)

Nous devons obtenir 1 million de signatures (dont 55 500 en France), le temps est compté, nous avons jusquau 1er novembre 2013 pour faire entendre notre voix alors signez, partagez en masse, diffusez le lien sur les forums !_





Voici le lien où vous pourrez enfin signez et dire NON à la vivisection 
https://ec.europa.eu/citizens-initiative/ECI-2012-000007/public/signup.do?lang=fr
_le http"S" certifie la confidentialité de vos données personnelles_




Pour en *savoir plus*, pour vous *INFORMER*, pour vous *RASSURER*, pour *COMPRENDRE* comment cela fonctionne : http://www.stopvivisection.eu/fr

La SPA est avec nous !!! http://www.spa.asso.fr/node/10165  :Big Grin: 





 Distribuez des tracts autour de vous : http://www.fichier-pdf.fr/2013/01/30...review/page/2/
 



LE GOUVERNEMENT NOUS PERMET DE FAIRE DES MEDOCS SANS VIOLENCE SUR LES ANIMAUX, C'EST BIEN QUE C'EST POSSIBLE !!! ALORS SIGNONS !!!!!!

Si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas  je suis là pour ça  :Smile: 

" Celui qui voit le problème et ne fait rien, fait partie du problème " (Ghandi)

----------


## Jay17

signé !

----------


## Jay17

Hellgrine peut-être pourrais-tu demander une bannière à mettre en signature, pour faire un peu de "pub" sur le forum

----------


## Hellgrine

Excellente idée !!! Je le fais de suite !!!

----------


## loulouk

:: 






```

[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/petitions-actions-manifestations-59/signature-pour-linitiative-citoyenne-europeenne-stop-vivisection-78283/][IMG]http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/4898/vivisection.png[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## karouba

Signée et lien envoyé à tous mes contacts.
Il faudrait que ce lien reste en tête des topics de cette rubrique

----------


## Jay17

bannière adoptée !

----------


## Hellgrine

Merci tous !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hellgrine

Parlez en un max, il faut VRAIMENT avoir ces signatures, une nouvelle loi, c'est exactement ce qu'il nous faut c'est une chance, une aubaine pour nous, faut en profiter !!!! N'hésitez pas à en parler de partout et aussi dans d'autres rubriques sur le forum, pas tout le monde vient voire ici !!!

----------


## ludi

signée.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

signée .

par contre je ne sais pas mettre une bannière.

----------


## Delphes76

Signée !

----------


## Hellgrine

Pour mettre la bannière tu copies/colle le code (loulouke l'a mis en haut de la page) sur ta signature !

----------


## ludi

merci !!

----------


## Chenille

Pour info ou rappel :

Liens

----------


## karouba

> Pour mettre la bannière tu copies/colle le code (loulouke l'a mis en haut de la page) sur ta signature !


Salut,

Je comprends toujours pas comment mettre la bannière ... C'est où la signature ? Désolée :s

----------


## Chenille

http://www.rescue-forum.com/profile....=editsignature  ::

----------


## karouba

> http://www.rescue-forum.com/profile....=editsignature


Cool, merci, ça devrait être bon !

----------


## Hellgrine

Bon alors, qui est ce qui signe ou a déjà signé ??

----------


## karouba

Je remonte car je pense que cette "pétition" peut avoir plus de portée que toutes les petites pétitions ....

----------


## Hellgrine

Ha ça c'est clair !!!! C'est THE pétition qui sert à quelque chose !!!! Et personne qui signe...  ::

----------


## Delphes76

T'as qu'à démarcher les autres utlisateurs en leur envoyant des MP !Je sais que je vais me faire modérer en écrivant ça mais souvent ça rameute du monde sur les pétitions. T'as prévenu tous tes contacts sur le site ?

----------


## Hellgrine

C'est complètement fou (car bcp de boulot) mais c'est une bonne idée, je l'ai fait sur fb mais pas ici ! Merci je me ferais ce soir, là, go boulot !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est complètement fou (car bcp de boulot) mais c'est une bonne idée, je l'ai fait sur fb mais pas ici ! Merci je me ferais ce soir, là, go boulot !

----------


## Delphes76

Je vais inviter mes contacts, même s.ils ne sont pas très nombreux, je ne suis là que depuis peu...

----------


## Hellgrine

Merci !  :Smile:

----------


## Jay17

c'est hallucinant le peu de monde qui signe ! UP ! UP !

----------


## Delphes76

J'avoue que je suis surprise... Attends un peu ça devrait finir par venir quand même...

----------


## Chenille

Je ne sais pas si tu écris ça à propos du sondage mais je crois qu'il a été fait bien après la création du sujet, je viens juste de le voir par exemple, ceci explique peut-être cela  ::

----------


## Hellgrine

Il a été mis en place quelques jours après que j'ai posté le poste (le sondage)
Moi non plus je ne comprend pas pk il n'y a pas foule... super déçue...

----------


## Jay17

ALONS ! ALLOS ! SIGNONS TOUTES ET TOUS POUR UNE CAUSE QUI NOUS TIENT A COEUR !!

----------


## Hellgrine

375 personnes sont venue voir cette page et 8 votes... non mais !!! j'allucine ! Vous faites partie de la PA ou quoi ??? Ca ne vous fait rien de savoir que vous pouvez sauver de la torture des million d'animaux et de rien faire ? On vous demande pas la lune, juste une signatre !!! Il est ou votre problème ????

----------


## laulo

J'ai signé et je partage un maximun, en esperant motiver les personnes qui sont autour de moi pour signer !!!

----------


## Delphes76

> 375 personnes sont venue voir cette page et 8 votes... non mais !!! j'allucine ! Vous faites partie de la PA ou quoi ??? Ca ne vous fait rien de savoir que vous pouvez sauver de la torture des million d'animaux et de rien faire ? On vous demande pas la lune, juste une signatre !!! Il est ou votre problème ????


Par contre il me semble qu'il faudrait que tu calmes ton agressivité qui peut éventuellement rebuter les gens. Tu as déjà eu la remarque sur un autre post. D'après toi, tu ne voulais pas nous agresser mais nous l'avons pourtant tous ressenti comme ça. Alors on se détend et les gens viendront peut-être plus facilement vers toi. ;o)

----------


## Hellgrine

Je sais bien... mais ça m'énerve tellement que pas plus de personnes e se penchent dessus... Bref, t'as raison et je vais faire attention, et je dois pas oublier qu'on a le droit de refuser quand même.. même si... grrrr quoi...

----------


## Delphes76

Note bien que je ne te juge, je fais aussi partie de ces sanguins qui partent en Live très vite !

----------


## laulo

Je pense que c'est surtout le problème du numéro de la carte d'identité qui pose un soucis à certaines personnes, même si on a beau leur expliquer qu'il est bien protégé et qu'on le donne uniquement pour prouver que l'on ne signe qu'une fois et que c'est bien nous !!!

----------


## Delphes76

Ah oui effectivement... ça peut aussi venir de là...

----------


## Hellgrine

Oui les gens se mefient car ils n'ont jamais vu ca, pourtant green peace est arrivé a obtenir rapidement le million de signatures!  il faut bien expliquer aux gens qu'un million de signatures se sera 1million de plainte sil y a un pb, je pense pas ke le gouvernement serait content...montrez leur qu'il existe dautres initiatives, certaines sont passé, dautres sont en cours, tt est tres bien indiquer en allant sur le site du parlement! !! C incroyable qu'on donne nos numero de carte bleu sur le net.les yeux fermé et  que ca coince pr ca.... Faut savoir vivre avec son temps voila tt! Ce nest pas une petition, normale quelle se passe autrement, c qmm pr changer carement une loi, cest pas rien!  heureusement jai meme envie de dire qu'ils fassent ca correctement! !!

----------


## Hellgrine

Quand nous allons voter dans les urnes, ca ne choque personne de donner son numero de ci, tt le monde se doute bien que son numeo et deja repertorier sur le net.... Alors pk douter et pas le faire ici? ??? C'est ni plus ni moins la meme chose, sauf qu'au lieu de voter pr une personne qui ne fera rien la on peut voter pour stoper  tte cette torture infligée! !

----------


## laulo

Pour ceux qui hésitent encore à signer, je voulais vous informer que la SPA soutient cette inititiative européenne STOP VIVISECTION, et qu'elle appelle officiellement les français à signer massivement !!!

----------


## Hellgrine

> Pour ceux qui hésitent encore à signer, je voulais vous informer que la SPA soutient cette inititiative européenne STOP VIVISECTION, et qu'elle appelle officiellement les français à signer massivement !!!


En voici la preuve : http://www.spa.asso.fr/node/10165#comment-1862

----------


## Chenille

Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas connaître l'avancement...

----------


## Hellgrine

Vraiment très peu, dans l'europe la semaine dernière nous étions a 20 000... Haaaa mais pourquoi personne ne signe ??? Vraiment j'y comprend vraiment rien aux humains moi !

----------


## Delphes76

Je vais peut-être dire quelque chose qui va choquer beaucoup de monde mais j'ai remarqué que certaines personnes (pas forcémént des gens sur Rescue et je ne fais pas une généralité) se complaisent à "lutter" contre la maltraitance animale et ont trouvé leur raison de vivre dans la PA. Elles n'ont pas spécialement envie que les choses s'améliorent vraiment car que feront-elles de leur vie si un jour plus aucun animal n'est maltraité ? Donc elles font tout ce qu'elles peuvent pour sauver des déjà animaux (donc régler les conséquences de la cruauté humaine), mais elles ne font rien pour empêcher réellement que ça arrive.

----------


## Hellgrine

Je suis mitigée avec ce que tu dis car de toute façon les gens de la PA ne peuvent pas faire grand chose aux animaux torturés de la vivisection à part signer, ils les prendront pas en FA quoi donc bon...

----------


## karouba

Peut-être que des gens vont signer la pétition mais ne postent pas ici . En espérant que je sois juste.

----------


## Hellgrine

c'est clair !!! mais ils pouraient mettre oui dans le sondage au moins !

----------


## Delphes76

Ne perds pas espoir !

----------


## Chenille

10, wouhou  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

_Quelles sont les différences entre une initiative citoyenne et une pétition?_ Les pétitions sont adressées au Parlement européen  et ne donnent lieu à aucune exigence formelle concernant un nombre  minimum de signatures ou une répartition des signataires dans plusieurs  pays européens. L'initiative citoyenne, quant à elle,  permet aux  citoyens de demander directement à la Commission européenne de présenter  de nouvelles propositions d'actes juridiques. Elle représente donc un  instrument fort et novateur pour la participation des citoyens dans  l'élaboration de la législation européenne.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.stopvivisection.eu/fr/content/faq

----------


## laulo

Sur facebook, il y a beaucoup d'invités à l'évènement SIGNATURES POUR L'INITIATIVE CITOYENNE EUROPEENNE : STOP VIVISECTION mais pas beaucoup de signataires pour autant, et l'on voit souvent que certaines personnes refusent à cause du numéro de CI demandés et qu'il faut leur expliquer à quoi il sert ce numéro !!!

----------


## Sanaesasasa

Signé! Et en effet je me suis dis aussi que le numero CI pouvait être ce qui empêche les gens de signer...

----------


## Hellgrine

Bon en tout cas je passe mes journées à ça, j'essaie d'expliquer au mieux les gens (il y a 2 évènement fb) et j'essaie de rénir les gens de ma région pour organiser des tractages etc, c'est vraiment du boulot !!

----------


## Andromaque

Signée ! 
L'identité reste confidentielle ; ils en ont besoin pour s'assurer qu'on est bien un citoyen européen et qu'on ne signe pas 2 fois. Mais c'est vrai que ça rebute un peu.

----------


## pemalafée

héhé les loulous  :: on en est à 300 000 signatures (virtuelles et papier) pour tous les pays européens, donc : ON PEUT LE FAIRE !!! :: 

UN MILLION DE VOTANTS POUR LA FIN OCTOBRE ET POUR QU'UNE LOI ANTI VIVISECTION SOIT PROPOSÉE AU PARLEMENT EUROPÉEN = C'EST POSSIBLE !

voici le LIEN DIRECT POUR VOTER, vous devez préparer votre carte d'identité pour donner le n° car il s'agit d'un vote réservé aux ressortissants européens :
https://ec.europa.eu/citizens-initia...nup.do?lang=fr

Plus d'infos surhttp://www.stopvivisection.eu/fr

et sur l'événement :
https://www.facebook.com/events/2841...ref=ts&fref=ts


merci ::

----------


## Chenille

*STOP VIVISECTION status*


*85.277 / 1.000.000 (8,53%)*


...

----------


## Hellgrine

ouch !!

----------


## Andromaque

je me demandais : d'où est-ce que Pemalafée tiens son chiffre de 300 000 signatures ? Chenille, peut-être que ton chiffre ne prend en compte que les signatures virtuelles ?

Je ne sais pas s'ils ont pensé à contacter 30 millions d'amis, mais s'il y avait un article dessus dans leur magazine, ça pourrait sans doute aider pour recueillir des signatures en France.

----------


## Chenille

C'est sur le site officiel, clique sur ma signature  ::

----------


## Andromaque

ah oui, j'avais bien vu, mais j'avais quand même un petit espoir que ces chiffres ne comptabilisent que les signatures virtuelles vu que Permaféé indique "virtuelles et papier". 
Bon, on n'a pas d'autre choix que de continuer à diffuser ! Avec le nombre de personnes sur ce forum, c'est dommage qu'on ne réussisse pas à mobiliser davantage sur cette question (seulement 4817 signataires en France -sniff sniff).

----------


## Chenille

Va comprendre Charles... euh, Andromaque  ::

----------


## Andromaque

::

----------


## Hellgrine

Demain nous allons en villes récolter des signatures papiers en ville, la semaine prochaine aussi pour ensuite aller à la veillée de Gannat (veillée pour la manif en Angleterre) Serrons-nous les coudes !!! La SPA, la fondation Brigitte Bardot, Charlie Hebdo...
Pour ceux qui veullent se bouger et récolter des signatures vennez ici ! http://www.facebook.com/events/330529900392349/?fref=ts

----------


## Andromaque

j'ai écrit à 30 millions d'amis. J'espère qu'ils publieront qqch sur leur site internet ou dans leur magazine !
EDIT : j'ai aussi écrit à "Luce Lapin" de Charlie Hebdo. J'ai pas l'impression qu'elle ait fait d'article dessus encore et je suis sûre qu'elle en fera un si elle est prévenue.

----------


## Andromaque

=> réponse de "Luce Lapin" : un article sera publié dès que possible dans Charlie Hebdo, elle prévoyait même déjà de le faire !

----------


## Chenille

Ça aurait été bien que la personne ayant mis "non", explique pourquoi...  ::

----------


## Chenille

*Status: 101.546 / 1.000.000 (10,15%)*

----------


## Hellgrine

La Fondation BB mettra, a partir du 14 mars l'annonce de l'initiative sur la page d'accueil de leur site internet !

----------


## Chenille

:Pom pom girl:

----------


## Andromaque

super ! J'ai essayé de contacter l'ALF pour leur demander le mettre sur leur page Facebook, mais j'ai pas l'impression que ça ait fonctionné. Je reesaierai via leur site général en anglais.

----------


## Hellgrine

pour ceux qui veulent se bouger le cul, il y a ici plein d'idées : http://www.facebook.com/events/33052...3714816740524/ hsite pas à donner ton idée Andromaque !

----------


## Andromaque

je ne suis pas sur facebook malheureusement ! Mais je vais naturellement continuer à essayer de diffuser l'info  :Smile:

----------


## Hellgrine

heu petite question... les personnes qui sont allées sur cette page et qui n'on pas eu envie de signer, POURQUOI ???? Je ne juge pas, je demande juste à comprendre...

 en Italie les italiens ont largement atteint leur quota (45 000 signatures exigées), ils en ont rassemblé 90 000 !!!! Pour l'instant, la France (dont le quota est fixé à 55 500 signatures) en compte un peu plus de 5 000........

----------


## Hellgrine

Des nouvelles... Samedi 9 mars à eu lieu la même manif qu'à Gannat contre la multinationale Harlan en Angleterre, de nombreuses veillées se sont passés en France (Paris, Gannat, Toulouse, Cherbourg, Bordeaux, Lille, Lyon, Rennes, Dijon,  Grenoble, Nantes, Montauban, Carcassonne, Strasbourg) pour soutenir leur manif  :Smile: 
Montauban :


Rennes :


Toulouse :


Carcassonne :


Gannat :



Bordeaux :


Dijon :


- - - Mise à jour - - -

vidéo de la manif à Gannat : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xtkOJIlQTY

----------


## Chenille

**
*Status: 207.955 / 1.000.000 (20,79 %)*

----------


## corazone59

> j'ai écrit à 30 millions d'amis. J'espère qu'ils publieront qqch sur leur site internet ou dans leur magazine !
> EDIT : j'ai aussi écrit à "Luce Lapin" de Charlie Hebdo. J'ai pas l'impression qu'elle ait fait d'article dessus encore et je suis sûre qu'elle en fera un si elle est prévenue.


30 millions d'amis, dans son reportage d'aujourd'hui en 2ème sujet, a parlé d'un laboratoire qui utilise des méthodes substitutivent aux tests sur le animaux. C'est génial, sauf qu'ils n'ont même pas fait allusion à la pétition stop vivisection, alors que le sujet s'y prêtait parfaitement  ...

----------


## Andromaque

sniff sniff... ils ne m'ont jamais répondu en plus... Mais des fois, quand on regarde leur magazine, on se demande s'ils servent vraiment la protection animale !

----------


## Chenille

La progression est (trop) lente...

*Status: 249.556 / 1.000.000 (24,95 %)*

----------


## sevina

Des nouvelles de la progression :
*336 700* signatures en Europe, dont... plus de 263 000 en Italie.
En France, on est à 14 700 signatures, soit 26 % de notre objectif de 55 000.
Il ne nous reste que 5 mois pour atteindre 1 000 000 de signatures et l'objectif minimum dans 7 pays, *mais on y croit !!*

Toute idée pour nous aider à diffuser cette initiative européenne est la bienvenue.
Merci !

----------


## sevina

*377 000* signatures pour le moment, dont *18 700 sur 55 500 pour la France (33 %)*.

----------


## sevina

Bonjour, je reviens faire un petit point sur le nombre de signatures  :Smile: 
*556 000* en Europe, *30 500* (soit 55 % de l'objectif) en France.
On peut y arriver, de grandes associations européennes nous rejoignent au fur et à mesure.
Date limite : le 31 octobre.

----------


## Titipa87

Je mets la bannière et envoie à des contacts . Allez on se motive !

----------


## bibounz

*http://www.stopvivisection.eu/fr*

590 309 signatures / 1 000 000 ,  il reste 59 jours!


La progression par pays : *http://www.stopvivisection.eu/fr/content/signatures*

----------


## VLC

*J-48 !*
*637.246 / 1.000.000 (63,72 %)

http://www.stopvivisection.eu/fr*

----------


## Chenille

http://www.rescue-forum.com/general-...3/#post1934423

----------


## girafe

Comment fait on pour savoir les quotas et pourcentages en france?
même si je pense bien qu'on a pas nos signatures contrairement a plusieurs autres pays
j'ai loupé la participation sondage mais pour moi c'est signé depuis des mois déjà
l'occasion révée que çà bouge enfin et on ne peut que regarder les chiffres ou presque

je peut reprendre le texte de 1ere page? il est plus clair et parlant que mes propres diffusions

----------


## VLC

*ALLEZ LA FRANCE !* *41.187 / 55.500 (74 %)
*Y-a de l'espoir grâce à nos amis 
*Belges 20.164 / 16.500 (122 %)
Slovènes 9.808 / 6.000 (163 %)
Italiens 439.127 / 500.000 (87,5 %)

TOTAL à ce jour 690.040 / 1.000.000 (69,00 %)

J-34 !
http://www.stopvivisection.eu/fr

*(% ici : http://www.stopvivisection.eu/fr/content/signatures)

----------


## laulo

Je remonte car J-32 et que ça avance doucement mais surement !!!

----------


## Gervaise

Pour que cesse cette barbarie ! Signé !

----------


## laulo

Un petit up pour Stop vivisection, car il manque encore près de 10000 signatures pour la France, et il reste 28 jours pour les collecter !!!

----------


## VLC



----------


## laulo

Encore 21 jours pour récolter les 5944 signatures manquantes pour la France, et après il faudra continuer pour aider à atteindre 1 million de signatures demandés.

----------


## laulo

J-17 pour récolter les 2678 signatures manquantes pour la France:

http://www.stopvivisection.eu/fr

----------


## laulo

Je remonte le sujet, car aujourd'hui nous avons enfin atteint la barre des 902 030 signatures au total, il manque donc 97 970 signatures à récolter en 14 jours. 

C'est maintenant ou jamais pour signer : http://www.stopvivisection.eu/fr

----------


## laulo

Il faut encore collecter 65 640 signatures en 12 jours, alors on y croit et on partage au maximum car nous avons 934 360 signatures :

http://www.stopvivisection.eu/fr

----------


## laulo

Pendant ces 9 derniers jours nous devons nous mobiliser au maximum pour réunir 23 181 signatures manquantes vu que nous sommes actuellement à 976 819   :: 

*http://www.stopvivisection.eu/fr*

----------


## laulo

Statut actuel : 1.031.639 / 1.000.000 , cependant pendant les 5 derniers jours restants nous devons continuer à signer pour être sur qu'une fois les signatures vérifiées par la comission, nous restons bien à 1 000 000 , pour celà nous devons au moins réunir  70 000 signatures jusqu'à la fin : 

http://www.stopvivisection.eu/fr

----------

